# for women only....



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

HAVE ANY OF YOU GALS READ "TWILIGHT"????


man i think i wanna marry a vampire! lol... really good read, i recomend it to all women. its a love story (which i NORMALLY dont like) but i couldnt put this one down. it takes you back to your first love..... **sigh**


good read, go get it!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA im so sickof hearing about Vampires from all the ladies out there.... What about zombies you gals dont like zombies?!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhh I thought this thread was about tampons and stuff...darn


My daughter is reading it and she likes it...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahahahah i know, i was trying to think of somethin sneaky to lure yall in  hahaha its a good read, u should read it after her


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my gf is obsessed with the books. she read all 3 in a about 3 weeks


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wheezie said:


> my gf is obsessed with the books. she read all 3 in a about 3 weeks


isnt there a 4th one out??? hhaha i dont know, im on number two... its a good read, but i dont think you guys would like it too much... ahhaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg I havne't read any of the books but I did get to see the movie. I am a book person, but never seem to have the time. SOunds like I need too.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA im so sickof hearing about Vampires from all the ladies out there.... What about zombies you gals dont like zombies?!


Nah Zombies would be boring in bed. Now vampires, you can levitate with, that's what I'm talking about. 

Anyways, thx I will have to look around for that book, sounds interesting.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How about tampon slinging Zombies.....Now that's hott!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im................gonna................be...sick.........uggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Na zombies wouldent sling tampons they would suck the juice out of them. then floss with the string.


OMG, now that was just a very bad image, lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Zombies are such good listeners though... LOL dont women like that. They moan so loud too LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't you men read! This is a girl thread! LOL.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have read all of them. I love Edward and want to marry him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my little sister is hooked...read all the books and watched the movie. I read through chapter one of the first book.. it seemed interesting enough to keep me hooked, but since it was Shelbys book I moved on to reading a book about babe ruth, a powerful white family, and an unfortunate black family and how they all made it through the strikes in boston... now that was a great read and when i get home i'm gonna find out the title!!! lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah read them all, good books.

Though Anne Rice's are still better.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

melrosdog said:


> I have read all of them. I love Edward and want to marry him.


lmao... yeah my guys little sister (she is like 17) has a t shirt that sayd

"forget the prince and the white horse! i want a vampire that drives a silver volvo"

i ahvent seen the movie, just cuz im usually not inot these kinda lovey dovey things lol... but my guys sister turned me on to them, she wouldnt let me leave her house without taking on lol... picked it up when i was slow at work, and man, couldnt put it down!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that book is where i got bella's name. lol. hahahahahaha yeah im loser....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've read all of Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles. I just thought Twilight was a movie!! LOL

I'm a HUGE Anne Rice fan. I've never read anyone that can write like her.

I wish I had time to read for pleasure. If I'm reading these days, it's for school. Maybe I can catch up over the summer.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried to read the first book but could not get through the 1st couple of chapters...boring.
I love to read and write..
Everyone kept telling me it gets better...but when?
So I just opted to watch the movie...lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I tried to read the first book but could not get through the 1st couple of chapters...boring.
> I love to read and write..
> Everyone kept telling me it gets better...but when?
> So I just opted to watch the movie...lol.


after she gets to school... thats when it gets good  ahhaha JUST KEEP READIN IT.... im strugglin thru book number two... damn this jacob black kid :hammer:


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I made a mental note to pick this series up a while back and have since forgotten. THANKS FOR REMINDING ME!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

A girl at work was talking about these books today.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I read all of them, 4th was a bit much, but very good none-the-less. I have lent my books out to 3 people already and they all loved them. The HOST is another good book by Stephanie Meyer, that one takes a bit to get into but I also liked that one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I read all of them, all multiple times, and loved them all. The 4th one was definitely a bit.... much... O_O but once I got over the idea it was a pretty good read, although i felt she was reaching for.. something.. to end the series. 
The first one, Twilight, definitely the best.

I was really angry with Jacob Black through most of the 2nd book too but once I read the third and went back to the second I liked him, and I especially love werewolves... I imagine them as big giant fluffy wolves... which i love wolves so i'd love jacob black *snuggles jacob black*

New Moon, the second movie, comes out this november!! i'm a bit of a freak heehee.

My step mom read them all and loved them too.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I just thought there was a movie too...hmm, I think I need to go find the book.
I guess I'm bit of a freak too, I like vamp books and True Blood (HBO)...I can't wait for the second season (this June)...I love Bill Compton and Erik..not sure if you guys heard of it. lol my fiance says he doesn't like that I like stuff like that..but oh well, I was liking it before him lol


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Na zombies wouldent sling tampons they would suck the juice out of them. then floss with the string.


sick sick sick sick sick sick sick sick DISGUSTING!:flush:


----------

